# What time are your leopard geckos most active



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello All 
this is just a quick poll to try and find out if most peoples leopard geckos follow the same routine of activity as mine do.
i know mine start getting up between 6-7pm and are most active from this time on-wards but i would be interested to see what everyone Else's are like fell free to add any comments on this subject that you wish.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont usually see mines until around 9ish after lights out at night but in the morning she is usually out and about til after 10am some morning. she is usually found under her uv until she trots of to bed. then she usually comes back out for an hour or so most afternnons aswell


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

My leos tend to start getting active around 9m and they are u for a good few hours, then they turn in, they may come back out about 5am ish....


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Similar time, 21:30. His viv is stacked on top of Nemo's (beardy). Nemo's timer knocks his lights off at 21:30, Gogo (Leo) knows that's the time I do his spot clean and put his food in, freshen his moist hide etc, so that's the time he starts getting ready to poke his nose out waiting for me. If I'm late doing that for some reason he'll come and stand in the middle of the viv and wait for me until I do go to sort him out.


----------



## reps and amphibs (Jul 16, 2011)

i turn the day light off and the night light on at 8:30 and as soon as i do she is up trying to find crickets then after about an hour she lays under the light and sleeps for like three hours then is up again


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Had it less than a week and its always about 9 o'clock


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Most of them start to come alive around 8 - 8:30, If they've not been fed by 9pm they start climbing and waving at the glass for food then they're up and about for a while after that. Lots of them do mooch in and out most of the afternoon as well.


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine come out at 9pm. They sometimes come out about earlier just to go to the loo.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Mine is extremely secretive / ninja esque :whistling2:

Basically he is active upto the point I look at him, then he freezes until I stop and then when I look again he's gone :lol2:

Like right now I've spotted him coming out his wet box, so he's sat there half out, half in.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

during the summer mine start appearing around 8pm when I do the feeding rounds but don't get really active until nearer dusk (around 9.30pm-10pm) and all lights are off .. in the winter they get active earlier in relation to the closing evenings


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

Had to go opposite as Mr G is up around 7.30 am, outside his hut (knows I'm going to work & he may get a treat)

He also varies in the evening, anything from 7 - 11pm.

As for active, well, he's not into physical exersize. :gasp:


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

My two are generally out and about around 7-8pm when I feed them. However, Marley is a lot more active than Moe and wonders around whenever she hears/sees someone nearby. Moe stays hidden all day and prefers to come out later at night... In fact, he's sitting surveying his kingdom right now :lol2:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks to all who have voted / replied so far very interesting mine are proper early birds then  maybe because the room they are in gets full sun at around 6.30pm at the moment so i normally close my curtains around this time as i don't want the room temperature getting to high or the Viv's overheating from being in direct sun.
but it definitely seems to coincide with the decreasing amount of light to increased activity.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine starts to come about maybe 8:30 but is still a bit sleepy. And doesn't wake up till about 9-9:30 right now he is running about so cute!! Lol.


Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mine come out just after lights off (and for some reason Rebecca's goes off first even though I've set the timers the same :bash: )
So about 7-8pm (I think...) but Rebecca will wake up and stare at me in the day... And if I have to feed early (before lights out) they'll get up to see what's going on


----------



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

As soon as the lights at at 8.30 mine starts walking up


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are randomly out and about all day. might be cause i dont have lights?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

9.15 am & Mr Geckly is up & active.

Don't think he understands he's ment to be nocturnal. :lol:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

spottymint said:


> 9.15 am & Mr Geckly is up & active.
> 
> Don't think he understands he's ment to be nocturnal. :lol:


Do you have lights in the vivarium ? what morph is he does Mr geckly often stay up in the morning .


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Same anything between 8-9 in the summer more like 7 in the Winter! Althought on treat days i swear he recognises the sound of the Waxworm pot opening and comes out regardless of time!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It varies, sometimes they are awake in the day.. sometimes later than 7. It varies :lol2:


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

I have 1 female that is not active until it starts getting dark, however my other female and male seem to be active from about 16:30 (when I get in from work) through till the evening, if I ever look in the viv at night its only the 1 female out and about


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

yellrat said:


> but it definitely seems to coincide with the decreasing amount of light to increased activity.


*nods* I've found that the lack of activity during daylight hours is even more pronounced with my WCs and they are the very last to show themselves at feeding time/evening which means long nights sat quietly with a thermos and small redlight when I study them... good job I don't need much sleep :lol2:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Since I've lit her viv with a 2.0 UVB mine has been more active. She's also very nosey and comes out to see what I'm up to if I'm in the cupboard below her. She even popped out whilst her UV was on yesterday. I don't think she reads forums so doesn't understand that she's not supposed to be out during the day


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been thinking of getting a leo and am wondering if I used a blue or red bulb would, they come out earlier rather than if I used a white normal bulb?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone use red or moonlight bulbs with theirs?


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine is out all day and never goes to sleep.
I wonder if he's turned diurnal...


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> Anyone use red or moonlight bulbs with theirs?


A friend of mine bought me a red LED setup designed for fish tanks when I first got my Leos, but as they are more active when there is day light or when there is still enough ambient light to see them I never got around to using it. 

However I have now moved it to view my crested gecko as shes the elusive one!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

mine very rarely seem to sleep :lol2: if they hear me knocking around in the gecko room they tend to come to the front and do their little dance :lol2: other than that around 6-7pm they become more lively  x


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

mine is active rightttt nowish


----------



## GeckoRat (Jul 14, 2011)

My Female has just started getting into a routine the last 3 or so nights (had her a week today)
she come out pretty much 8pm on the dot each night  

I used to put food in just before I went to bed but as I see this routine emerging put the food in just after I see her pop her head out her cave 

within 5 minutes she was out feeding  
fascinating


----------

